# how many red snapper trips did you take in 2009



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

do not want to hear from commercial or for hire charter or guide boats. sorry your words will be on deaf ears!



i am in my research mode.



here it is recreational anglers...



how many trips did you take into the gulf in 2009 where you fished for red snapper?



please be honest and i do not need to know how many you caught!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have not been out in the Gulf or fished for Red Snapper or any reef fish in 15 years.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I only targeted red snapper 3 times, but couldn't get away from them every single time I went into the gulf.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't look in my log but I believe I made between12-13 trips aimed directly at red snapper which is more than I usually do in a season but with the water offshore being so dirtyI turned to the good 'ole snapper. I'd say on average I fish for them maybe 3-4 trips a month during the average season.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Capt Wes I made between5 and 7 trips during snapper season. Most of those with only 3 of us.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Imade6 trips with 4 people on board and 1 trip with two people on board. limited every time and it was easy. average size fish was7 lbs.364 lbs of snapper caught.

Mark W


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

sweet mark!!!!!!!



keep it coming guys


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

12-15 for us.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Between fishing and spearing I'd say 10.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain Wes I went twice for red snapper on a charter out of Venice, LA.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

6, never got our limit. :banghead :doh


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Made about 10 trips. Limited with quality fish at least 7 of those trips. Had a few days with bad weather and people turning green on me.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Well considering I was working offshore for two months slap in the middle of snapper season i only made it out during snapper season twice this year... but got some fat ones


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

About 4 times with 2 people. It's about all the time I had to go between rough seas and the 2.5 months or roughly 10 weekends that we were allowed.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Made onlythree trips during snapper season. One trip withtwo people,two trip with three people.It's hard to get thewater conditions& gas money at the same timeon a week end.That puts me at 16 Red at an average of $46.88 each.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

7 trip, 8 snapper per trip = 56.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Went 3 times. With two people. Total of 12.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

0 (zero)


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

90/13



keep it coming good data!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

3 times 3 people each time


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

man...never thought i'd be leading for most trips during snappers season. sucks i haven't been out buy 3x since.made it out 16 days in june 14 in july and 6 in august. = 36 days in10 weeks on private boat for pleasure. all but 3-4 trips were scuba w/6 tournament days in the mix. average people per trip of 4 total tally, over 1000lbs of snapper. MADE OUR LIMIT EVERY TRIP smallest usually over 8 lbs!!!!!!!(but theres a shortage) theres a few in my signature picture from this year.

I GOT MY QUOTA!!! 

well now that i posted, team recess can get on here and tell of the thousands of pounds of grouper that they killed while getting there limits of snapper!!! they're nuts:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr Mclemore you should be ashamed for killing all those snapper. Have you no soul? Next you'll be hitting manatees with your boat on purpose, shooting eagles and killing other animals on the brink of extinction.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

4 trips total for me, average of 4 people each trip, so that would make 32 red snapper.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I fished every weekend on Recess during snapper season, and we made ZERO red snapper trips. However, we did catch a few limits of snapper when targetting grouper.

edit - i take that back....i think i went on two trips on which we did stop at a snapper spot to chum them to surface....so 2 trips where we targetted ARS.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Capt Wes.....I caught my 2!!

That's the YEARLY limit...right????


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i went out 28 times with 2 -4 people and got mylimet on at lest 25 trips fishing mostly pubic stuff i cought around 2900 snapper kept less 200 of them i had days i let go over 300 fish betewn 4 people :bowdown


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

We took our boat out twice this season. The first trip we had 5 people on the boat and kept 10 red snapper, and the second trip we only had 4 people and took 8 snapper. Both trips were finished after making a few downs on public wrecks in federal waters, and all fish kept where over 20 inches.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I fished nine days with snapper as the primary target.

KP


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

1 me and my aunt limited out within 30 mins of gettin to the spot.


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Aprox 12 trips and average 3 people.Easy limits.Average snapper cost after fuel,supplies $42. contributed to the local economy per fish.


----------



## Wooly Bully (Oct 19, 2007)

made9 trips with 4 or 5 people. limit of snapper every trip. we only keep 22"- 26" snapper ( best eating) the rest including all sows are throw backs


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Man I suck, only made it out once this year to catch snapper and caught undersize grouper instead. (we don't fish that hard though LOL)


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

1 time, [email protected] inches


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Uno


----------



## Forrest (Jan 23, 2009)

3 times, all to public places, tons of fish, only 3 people on the boat, never kept a snapper under 12lbs, just watched flipper eat all we threw back. The biggest this year was 31 lbs and yes I did forget to buy a ticket for the snapper championship. I don't know if we would have placed, I was just pissed we forgot to but a ticket.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

10 trips average 4 people per trip...limited each at 18 - 21 inches

Jimmy


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Two trips with 3 people on the boat. Hey I fish for fun too!


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Seven with generally three people.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

(0) Zero, I did not fish for them


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

We made a total of 6 trips during the season.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

we caught snapper on 18 trips. average of 4 fisherman and got a limit everytime.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught my limit of 2 in 2009 once.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome thread.proves what i was saying in another thread to the T.Total Snapper trips for me was ZERO.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

5 or 6 times. With 4 people on the boat. I didn't always limit on those due to diving and targeting better fish.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

8 Times avg of 3 people.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

8 Trips 4 people limited out 4 trips 6 people limited out.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Seven trips generally with 3 persons. Went to public spots each time and limited out. Tried targeting other species to no avail. Damn endangered species would grab the bait first.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Zero in the gulf, 6 in the bay.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Two times. One time w/ 3 anglers and limited out, the other w/ 2 anglers and only kept one legal fish, Flipper won on the rest that we released.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ok anglers job well done!!!!!!



thank you for all the numbers on this post and those pm'ed





it looks like the average trips to the gulf for red snapper fishing is between 7 to 10 trips per season with an average of 3.5 anglers per trip per boat.



please no more posts.



please refer to the new thread called...



"how many red snapper do you throw back"


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Caught one by accident. We don't fish for them normally.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

2 times total with other people. Total # of smapper was 14.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

0

Wasn't worth the effort.to just have to throw fish back all day. I just cant find it in my heart to throw away perfectly good size fish.

I am begining to not like the word science or scienitific at all. At least not when it comes to putting food on my table.

I heard on the news a few nights back that rec snapper fisher went over their quota by2.4
million-pound quota by an additional 1 to 2 million pounds or some such shyt. Now some1 tell me just how they came up with that data did you all report every single fish you took at the landing ? was their some1 there at every landing on every boat and counted them?

Oh yeah and this was said to have been discovered by ( guess who ) scienitific data....LMAO I got some data for them.

Oh and they are called regulaters that them that hang out on the boats and under the water and what how many fish come out of the water.

:banghead:banghead:banghead



http://www.wkrg.com/alabama/article/limits-on-red-snapper-to-tighten/498641/Nov-01-2009_1-01-pm/


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*We went out 17 times during the season.*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

1 time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (10/30/2009)*ok anglers job well done!!!!!!
> 
> thank you for all the numbers on this post and those pm'ed
> 
> ...


Here's the thing Capt. I do not think you can gather data within a restricted season when you are not the one doing the restricting.

For example, if the season was open all year, I would be that more people would have took a snapper trip in 2009. If the season was only 1 month long, not nearly the same amount of people would have took a snapper trip. Some would not have got out due to schedules, weather, or just the fact that it was not worth it to them. 

So you can not simply say that the season trip average is xxxxx. It changes based on a variable that is ever changing. The season trip average in 2008 might have been 10-15 trips or so. Who knows. I would not want to base a snapper trip number average on a 2 month season. You need to look at how many trips there are given how long the season was. You could say that there is an average of 7-10 trips in a 2 month season.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Wes I don't know you at all and have nothing against you as a person. I know that all you really want is 25% of the recreational TAC be allotted to the charter fleets and put under the commercial fishing umbrella so that you guys can fish 12 months a year. This is America and you are entitled to persue you dream. However you do remind me of Epeius. He was the Greek that built the Trojan Horse that led to the fall of the City of Troy. That's how I view your data gathering effort, even if everyone on the forum participated you could only get a best guess average for the people surveyed. 



Kim


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I made 10 trips on various boats, 7 was with four people, 2 was with 2 people, and 1 was with 10 people on the last day ofthe season. Limited on all but one of the trips and that was because of a miscount. 83 Snapper in all, average about 5lbs. 

Chris


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

6 - 8, can't remember exactly. Mostly solo, a few with 2 people on board.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

3 trips, only 2 people per trip... don't really bottom fish with all the bs you have to go through.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm thinking we went ~7-10X caching ~6-10/trip so I'm guessing my buddies & I killed & ate~75 max... Personally I tried to trade mine for Grouper,Mingos, &Triggers at the fish cleaning table... but my crew is catching on...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

8 trips, 4 people limited in no time... we build our own chicken coop reefs.. most loaded big with snaps.. they are running off the grouper !!! we must ( I will ) harvest them more than 2 months a year :shedevil


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

capt. wes i can say me an my wife went about 15 times allways with a limit.With an average of six people on board per trip.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage>2 fishers on board

0 (zero) trips targeting snapper, <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage>0 (zero) snapper caught.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

ZERO......MY BROTHER AND I USUALLY COME DOWN 3 OR 4 TIMES A YEAR TO CHARTER AND BOTTOM FISH,TO TAKE OUR KIDS FISHING LIKE MY DAD AND GRANDAD DID FOR US. BUT DRIVING FROM TN TO THE PANHANDLE TO CATCH 2 FISH IS TOO MUCH. I AM JUST SICK OF THE RIDICULOUSCREEL LIMTSAND LIMITED SEASONS THAT I SAID SCREW IT. SO I QUIT PAYING TO CHARTER. 

EVERYONE IN MY FAMILY HAS A KAYAK NOW AND OUR FISHING IS DONE FROM THEM.

UNTIL THE GOVERNMENT (FED AND FL) GETS THEIR HEADS OUT OF THE ASSES, I WILL NOT BE CHARTERING ANOTHER BOAT. I AM ALL FOR FISH CONSERVATION BUT COME ON. WE ARE CATCHING SNAPPERS FREELINING BAITS FROM KAYAKS AROUND NO STRUCTURE AT ALL LESS THAN A MILE FROM THE BEACH! AND THEN I HEAR THEY ARE ALMOST EXTINCT!!! GIVE ME A FREAKIN BREAK! 

AND THIS IS FROM A GUY THAT LIVES 400 MILES FROM THE GULF!


----------



## seashaker (Mar 6, 2009)

5 trips,one person = 10 snapper,4 over 20lbs.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

3, and caught a limit each time.


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

5 trips with 3-4 people, limited out each time.


----------



## Semi-Retired (May 9, 2009)

Three times with four on the boat. Limited out first two trips, nothing on the third trip due to high seas and rampant sea sickness........bummer.....:boo


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

We fished 14 times for snapper with an average of 6 anglers during the season and never had an issue with our limit.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Zero


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

2 trips for strictly ARS, they are normally ourcatch 'em because we are on the water fishwhen targeting other species.


----------



## wlcbama (Jul 10, 2009)

Went out about 4 times limit of two each time.:clap


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

2 trips (3 anglers on board)


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

9 trips either 5 or 6 on board each time. limited all but once due to seasick GF's.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

None, Isnt worth going.I eat mullet & cobio untill they ban that. Eat oyesters also. That seems to be & coming problem as well.:boo I dont understand the redfish overpopulation & red Snapper overpopulation to be a closure problem for rec fishermen .I feel if you want to eat a certain type of fish , you should be able to catch it rec wise. When is dove season going to go the same way? Deers next! What the hell is going on?


----------

